# Minimum distance to edge for good looks



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi
Don't want the track hugging the edge. Want a little scenery, even if bushes. What do you all suggest for minimum distance of n gauge track centerline for front and back of layout. Will be on a shelf.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Mine basically scrapes the paint off the wall LOL. But I have limited space and wanted to fit as many tracks as I could. hwell:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Willing to maximize the space I have,my trains run 1 1/2 in. from the edge.Three faces of the layout have a six inch Masonite wall and I've glued a 1" X 1/2" foam piece along the front edge so that trains don't fall off should any derail.Scenery hasn't begun yet.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Depends on what scenery you want to put there. If you just want a little ballast, you hardly need any space at all. If you just want a little turf and a few bushes, about one track the width will do it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As Brakeman Jake says, the critical consideration is making sure a derailed train doesn't exit the layout and end up on the floor! If you run really close to the edge, make sure you have some sort of facia to ensure no falling.


----------



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

89Suburban said:


> Mine basically scrapes the paint off the wall LOL. But I have limited space and wanted to fit as many tracks as I could. hwell:
> 
> https://youtu.be/YQNEqmgEfqY


Great video of falling car. I see you had weights on one locomotive. Did it help?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mine is about 2". But as others have said, that's really for the safety of anything that derails rather than room for scenery.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Edge*



Eusjim said:


> Hi
> Don't want the track hugging the edge. Want a little scenery, even if bushes. What do you all suggest for minimum distance of n gauge track centerline for front and back of layout. Will be on a shelf.


Eusjim;

Car safety first, yes. However there is another advantage for having a little scenery along the edge. It can be used to break up the constant view of the train. A few trees, or a low ridge, will make things look more like the real world. Often, when watching a real train, obstacles like this interfere with your view. They also make more realistic "train savers" than a wall. 

regards;
Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

